# Should I reload .357 Sig?



## glockbk (Aug 17, 2005)

Has anybody reloaded .357 Sig? Is it quite complex compared to 9mm or .45? Also, how come it's so hard to find brass for it in central or west Texas?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

The reason its hard to find brass is because there is no demand fo it.

This is becuase verry few people reload for the 357 sig. This is due to the fact that everyone iv ever know who reloads says the 357 sig is a HUGE P.I.T.A to reload correctly. Witht he neck being so short, i could see why its hard to seat the bullet correctly.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have it is a pain. but still cheaper than buying ammo. I have to bell the mouth then be sure to crimp that stuff or you will have problems. Then if you want to shoot 40S&W casings made in to 357 sig it is harder because the neck being even shorter but the best part is 40 is every where and most of the time you can get it free so reload it one time and then just let it go. They claim it will shorten your bbl life but seriously if you shoot out a pistol bbl you got your cash out of it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I think the 357 sig is a fine cartrige, one of my new favorites as a matter of fact. But being a huge P.I.T.A to reload could be a cancer for this round? Will this cartridge go the way of the 10mm, will it be popular in 10 15, 20 years?


----------

